# Cookie Update (big news)



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

Ok, so she's not really _feral_, but since everyone's been so helpful, I thought I'd keep you updated.

Cookie had her vetting today. I just called the shelter to ask how she did, and the cat manager said "Well...I got some bad news for ya..." <my heart sinks> "She's PREGNANT!" <whew!> "And she's negative for FIV and FeLV." <hooray!>

Apparently, she's pretty far along, kittens due anytime now. It was hard to tell because she was so starved and matted, but after giving her a day to settle in, they gave her a preliminary exam, followed by the vet this morning, and she's going to be a momkitty soon.  

Okay, so I'm sad that she was unspayed, pregnant, scared, and outdoors, and I feel bad about handing a pregnant cat over to the shelter (the isolation ward currently has 3 momcats due any day now, so I guess kitten season is here!), but I am SO, SO glad that I managed to trap her and get her indoors before the kittens came...if I'd had to wait another week, it probably would have been too late. I suspected that she might be pregnant, and that's why I was so bent on catching her as soon as possible...apparently I was right to be worried.

If anyone's interested, I'll update when the kittens arrive...no telling how well they'll fare with a mom who was in such rough circumstances, but I've seen cats in worse shape have healthy kittens, so hopefully, she'll do all right. Apparently, she's been very pleasant and not at all wild or troublesome, and no one thinks that we'll have any trouble at ALL placing her. Here's hoping Cookie's saga has a happy ending after all...and big thanks to all who offered advice and encouragement.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Yeah, keep us updated, please!!


----------



## Feral Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

WOW!!! It is very fortunate that you got this little girl! She is so gorgeous she is going to have beautiful babies!!! She sure is lucky she found you. I have seen some rough looking mommas have some beautiful and healthy litters too so hopefully things go well for her. Maybe she will only have a couple of kittens (I always hope that just because of how many kittens there are out there, but one of the intake ladies at our shelter says that for some reason when she talks to breeders they say they always have one or two or three kittens in a litter... and we get six or seven or eight!!! 8O ).

So do you think your girl would put up with Cookie being fostered if she was locked away in one room? That might be a fun way for you to help out the shelter until Cookie and the babies are ready for adoption! I know you said she is pretty picky about other kitties but I have found fostering is a good way to get your kitten fix without having to adopt and bring in another cat!! (Plus we'd get lots of kitten pictures :lol: ) For sure keep us updated on this little girl though I love a story like this when things work out so well!


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

Hah! Assumpta would never stand for it, unfortunately. The only room I might possibly have where I could segregate them is an unheated guest bedroom (I don't have central heating, and that room is COLD). We were actually joking about me taking them as a foster (I'm known at the shelter for being quite immune to kittenish charms, but a sap for elderly, sick, and psycho cats...so the very idea of me as a kitten foster mom is apparently pretty funny).

I'll let y'all know what happens and will bring pictures!


----------

